# Lord Stanley in North Carolina



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

When will that cup make it back to Canada?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

:2guns: I'll bring it back to Canada  :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The cup will be back in Canada once the Leafs bring Gretzky back from retirement.................


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I think the Canadian Forces have a special unit being trained to retreive it as we speak.........shhhhhh!


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*bummer*

Such a disappointment for the Oilers (and the fans) but I think everybody has to admit this was a great series. Two years in a row now an Alberta team went the distance...


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> Such a disappointment for the Oilers (and the fans) but I think everybody has to admit this was a great series. Two years in a row now an Alberta team went the distance...


I believe that the Canes had more Alberta players than Edmonton did. Either way there were alot of Canadian players on both teams.

So when Stall, Stillman, Ward (both of them), Wesley, Brindamour, Ladd, Whitney, Williams, Commodore etc get the chance, the Cup will be coming home to Canada. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Malevolent (May 13, 2006)

I was really hoping Edmonton would win that game. Game 6 was awesome!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats to the Canes. The best team won. 
The Oilers fought bravely and took it to the limit. Nothing to be ashamed of there. They have a great team and they have a couple of great draft choices waiting in the wings. They will be okay for several years to come.
In the meantime it was great to see Brind'amour, Whitney, Wesley and Recchi hoist the cup after long and great careers.

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Canada Cup*

I dont think it really matters who wins the cup as about 65 percent of the NHL is comprised of Canadian Hockey players...........so there will be Canucks involved no matter what. But, as a die hard Leafs fan I'm still hoping it will be them before I die..hahaha. Anyway we know why they do badly.........but whats up with the Senators? Highly skilled team that kicks ass all season and then have a major defecit of HEART in the playoffs........thats even more disappointing than the hapless Leafs.
It wont be long though before a Canadian team wins the cup...............to Americans hockey is a novelty...........and when a yank team wins.......its usually a few Canadians that are a big part of it.

Ray


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dat's It!!*

You know, Leaf fans have been dreaming for 40+yrs on that cup!! That's precisely why the Cup is located at the Hockey Hall of Fame in Toronto as it's the only way Leaf fans will ever see it!! 

P.S. When the Leafs figure out how to draft and develop players through their minor league systems, and stop trying to buy broken down players, they might then just have half a chance of at least making it past the second round of the playoffs!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Rattlesnake said:


> You know, Leaf fans have been dreaming for 40+yrs on that cup!! That's precisely why the Cup is located at the Hockey Hall of Fame in Toronto as it's the only way Leaf fans will ever see it!!
> 
> P.S. When the Leafs figure out how to draft and develop players through their minor league systems, and stop trying to buy broken down players, they might then just have half a chance of at least making it past the second round of the playoffs!!



That's a fair and accurate description of the situation in Toronto. But what about the Senators ????? Never past the second round I believe. And I think everyone will agree, they seem to know how to draft. So what's their excuse ?


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

faracaster said:


> That's a fair and accurate description of the situation in Toronto. But what about the Senators ????? Never past the second round I believe. And I think everyone will agree, they seem to know how to draft. So what's their excuse ?


pressure...?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I think Ottawa's problem has been weak goaltending, and it causes a lack of confidence in their players. 

Lalime was great some days, other days awful. 

Emery was just so-so IMO.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> I think Ottawa's problem has been weak goaltending, and it causes a lack of confidence in their players.
> 
> Lalime was great some days, other days awful.
> 
> Emery was just so-so IMO.


Emery was amazing...as a backup goalie.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats It!!*

Hot topic baby!! The Sens do have issues, especially now that they've lost some key players in the off season! But hey, i'm realistic on what my team can do!! By the way, my Habs have won a few Cups since i've been born, so i'm not waiting on lost hopes. hehe


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Rattlesnake said:


> Hot topic baby!! The Sens do have issues, especially now that they've lost some key players in the off season! But hey, i'm realistic on what my team can do!! By the way, my Habs have won a few Cups since i've been born, so i'm not waiting on lost hopes. hehe




Yeah thank God for the Habs. With the history of that franchise, you always have the feeling that if they get past the first round....they could be there. I am a rare breed, Leaf fan first, Hab fan second. My father was a Habs fan. He met Howie Morenz when he was young and that set him up for life. It was very lively in my house in the 60's when the Leafs and Habs played. My brother and I would be cheering one way and my Dad would telling how much the Leafs sucked. Love them or hate them, the Habs have drafted, developed and traded better than anyone else in the NHL ever. When the Leafs and Habs play against each other now, I'm glued to the Tube.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dat's It!!*

If it's one thing I have to give the Leafs credit for is that they are a great nemesis, and it's always a great game to watch!! My first NHL game was last year when the Habs came to T.O. What a great atmosphere!


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Dah Leafs*

I think the hapless leafs should do a better this upcoming season...........they got rid of some dead weight.......Domi, Lindros...and Aki Berg........I cant believe they kept this guy as long as they did...........he coughed up the puck constantly and was afraid to hit despite his large size..............and no more Belfour......and Pat Quinn didnt like to roll four lines.........I'm always an optimist when it comes to the Leafs..........you have to be.......hahaha

Ray


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the Leafs should start over. Maybe if they just hired the Canadian Women's hockey team as a whole.....


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dat's IT!!*

What the Leafs are doing here is this: they have a formula to make money, put fans in seats, and that's all they care about. They love to hype their new aquisitions (I call 'em flat tires), and make people believe that their preparing to make a solid playoff run. hahahahahahah!! The Leafs know precisely where the suckers are, and thats why they'll never leave Toronto!!


----------

